# How Often Should You Vaccinate Your Dog?



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*How Often Should You Vaccinate Your Cat or Dog?*, an interview with Dr. Ronald Schultz in 4 parts:

Part 1 YouTube - ‪Dr. Karen Becker Interviews Dr. Schultz (Part 1 of 4)‬‏

Part 2 YouTube - ‪Dr. Karen Becker Interviews Dr. Schultz (Part 2 of 4)‬‏

Part 3 YouTube - ‪Dr. Karen Becker Interviews Dr. Schultz (Part 3 of 4)‬‏

Part 4 YouTube - ‪Dr. Karen Becker Interviews Dr. Schultz (Part 4 of 4)‬‏


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Great videos!! hopefully more people will jump on the vaccination bandwagon and stop doing it so often!


----------



## carolspets (Jun 16, 2009)

We don't vaccinate our children beyond childhood. You don't get a yearly booster for measles or mumps or polio. Why vaccinate your dogs every year? That's crazy!

Great videos...Thanks!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

WOW awesome videos. I did alot of homework on vaccinations and this pretty much summed it up. Thanks for posting;0)


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

You're very welcome! I hope everyone watches all 4 parts of this informative interview, it is enlightening.


----------

